
Quantum Computer Science (2007) - luu
http://www.lassp.cornell.edu/mermin/qcomp/CS483.html
======
n4r9
Preskill's Quantum Computation notes were highly rated during my postgraduate
studies:
[http://www.theory.caltech.edu/people/preskill/ph229/](http://www.theory.caltech.edu/people/preskill/ph229/)

